# Oklahoma Message Board 2017



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well a new year is now upon us so you know what that means!!, morel season is fast approaching and will be here for we know it!!! Excited to hear from everyone again and hope everyone has a great bountiful season this year!!!!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Happy New Year's. I just told the grocery store paper for the first time yesterday. Starting to stock up. It won't be long now.


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hope this season is better than last year didn't even find 1 Okmulgee-muskogee area


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey ya'll! I feel we're due a good morel season after the last couple of springs. Picked probably twenty morels in Oklahoma last spring but was rewarded with 250 lbs in Alaska last June.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Spring is around the bend, robins are out, turkey's are strutin, trees are starting to get tiny buds, Hope this year is better, last year was my worst year but they have been getting worse the past few years hopefully last year was rock bottom. I'm beginning to wonder if the cold winters help them, seems like when we have cold snowy winters Iv done the best. Morchellica what time do you find them in Alaska?


----------



## tonsoffungus (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm getting all kinds of fired up for this year. Concerned about the warm dry weather we've been having in DFW and along the state line but still time to get some moisture.

On the cold winters question, I've heard plenty of anecdotal evidence that a hard winter is good for morels. However, some of that anecdotal evidence has said morels won't pop in the spring without a hard freeze the winter before. But I've found good flushes in central TX in winters without a good hard freeze. So lots of the info you'll find out on the web just doesn't apply that well to TX and OK. 

In my experience (and according to the best advice I've received), the key around here is the late winter/spring weather profile. Season starts when it gets warm enough (soil temps steadily over 53 for about a week and accumulated degree days of at least 1000 seem to be popular metrics around here), assuming there is enough moisture. Too dry, and not much will happen. If it gets too warm before we get moisture, we get a bad season. So hope for some moist weather ahead (though not looking that way in Dallas).


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I started finding them in late May, they peaked about the second week of June and found some on a trip in July where the forest didn't burn as severely so there was still shade. I think snow just provides a good moisture release at a critical time for morel growth. Big snowpacks are one of the reasons morels grow so good in places like Michigan. 

http://imgur.com/a/Mbj8G


----------



## tonsoffungus (Feb 29, 2016)

If you really want to get nerdy, check out this link. Not very TX specific, but an in depth discussion about when morels fruit.
http://www.namyco.org/is_it_time_for_morels_yet.php


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

What part of Alaska morchellica? Southeast? Im planning a trip up through BC and Alaska this year but not till August, wondered if they had morels up there, iv always considered moving up there and still am.

interesting link tonsoffungus ill have to save that! It was just an observation that iv made through the years I didnt know if there was any science backing it or not.....


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Central Alaska, between Anchorage and Fairbanks. August is too late to do any good but as long as a cool/wet summer persists then there may still be some stragglers to find. Just have to find an accessible forest fire site from one to two years earlier, which is definitely the hardest part.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I wish that groundhog would have said early spring...


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow didn't expect morels to grow that far north, may have to plan a trip up there just to pick morels 

And with temps this high we may be picking morels before the end of the month if it dosnt get cold again


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Okie Shroom Hunter, they grow as far north as there are trees which is well north of the arctic circle. There wasn't much fire activity this last summer but there were a few large remote fires. My business partner and I may be chartering a float plane in June to one of the fires and drying them on site. If you find yourself in Alaska in mid-June and want to throw in on a charter, you are more than welcome to join the hunt. But it's not so much of a hunt and more like a mushroom picking marathon.


----------



## silvermorel (Mar 30, 2013)

Morchellica I want to go too! hehe


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Howdy again fellow shroomers ! I see the board is starting to come back to life  - Only about 6-7 weeks before things start to light up in our neck of the woods. Juneau, Alaska is only a few degrees (latitude) farther north than northern Poland, which is Europe's mushroom capital with Czech Republic - Alaska is largely covered by evergreens and, hence, are prime grounds for the Elata type dark/black morels - which is grown commercially in China now. As far as taste goes, I tend to lean towards the less pungent and more delicate flavor of the Esculenta (grey/yellow morels) associated with ashes/cottonwoods/elms/junipers. Esculenta in general are more prized for that reason and aren't easily found dehydrated in supermarkets. Counting the days folks and hope we can get some serious rains to get out of an ever-growing drought !


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

The flavor is definitely more intense but it would be interesting to cook the different black species seperately and do a taste test to see which is the strongest. I really loved picking and eating m. tomentosa; they are really beefy and dense for a morel bc they are double walled and stemmed.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Anyone ever worked on enhancing the forest to promote morel growth? I noticed an ash that recently snapped do to wind damage but there's a thick understory of smaller trees, briars, and other weeds and a fair amount of leaf depth surrounding it. I'm thinking about thinning out the brush and then raking the leaves away in a big circle around the tree.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow and thanks morchellica! I probably wont happen to be up in that area this May or June but very well might be next years  

Loving this rain!! 8-14 day forecast seems to show above avg temps and kinda straddling the precip line and the month outlook pretty much the same ...... my guess would be an early morel season if it dosnt get to hot to quick

P.S Snakes are already out


----------



## luke_creekwalker (Feb 12, 2013)

Yo my fellow briar bandits.......kinda feel like ima beat my previous early find of march 17th.....sure has been warm round these parts.......


----------



## dennispowers (Feb 14, 2017)

I am looking for a mushroom buddy here in Oklahoma. I am experienced Colorado mountain mushroom hunter but need morel buddy (man or woman) to trek and talk with. I'm in Oklahoma city area but can drive anywhere in the state. I know morel people tend to be very secretive about their spots. I can keep a secret or you can drive me to your spot blindfolded! I have studied mushroom hunting extensively.


----------



## oldpicker78 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey man I am always happy to take someone out with my family to our honey hole !!! Me and kids and wife enjoy this time together and with friends it's even sweeter !!! My place is 40 min. West of OKC and is always worth it !!! Hit me up if interested !!!


----------



## rodneyp64 (Mar 16, 2013)

The mountain fire hunts out west were epic last year. Montana in May, Idaho in June and we picked our last morels in Kettle Falls, Washington on July 30th. The fire hunts are a lot of work and you have to be willing to out walk/climb the commercial pickers, but once the fire morels aka conicas are gone the commercial crews leave and the mountain grays and blondes are plentiful.First find in OK could be in February this year if the weather forecast holds true.!!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Rodneyp64, I got to pick a fire this last summer in Alaska and grays are awesome mushrooms. Those and blondes were definitely the thickest and the choicest to pick. I found my first small blacks on May 24th, grays peaked around June 10th, blondes around the 20th and found my last on July 17th. From what I could tell there were five different fire morel species. I had to drive my suburu down ten miles of the roughest, waterlogged and rutted roads I've ever driven on in my life but I literally had about fifteen thousand acres of burned spruce to myself and managed to pick around 250 lbs while working six days a week at two other jobs. So mad I didn't quit one of my jobs bc it wouldn't have been anything to get a thousand lbs.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

after a rough midwest season last spring i came back home to AZ and had a great time picking Fire Morels in my home state, wish i had never left, not sure what this year will bring, you never Know, shroom on


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Im defiantly gonna have to do some burn sight hunts next year, I love remote areas and hiking on top of morel pickin so it sounds like a perfect combination!!

As for here in okiehoma I seen a pear tree in full bloom out in the country side today 8-O


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey you Okies! Good luck to all my neighbors out west. I'm expecting an early season in Arkansas too, I always watch your message boards because you guys get them up in Texas/Oklahoma border first. Arkansas morels are always at least a week later. Trees are budding in Arkansas now, pears in bloom, seeds sprouting from the ground. I think it may be the earliest season ever. I pick morels from Arkansas all the way to Minnesota but I have never been to the west in the burn areas in summer. It's on my bucket list. I need a friend to help show me how to get started in western fire morels. I travel for a living as a photographer so I can make a trip in summer when morels end in the mid-west. Do you stay out west Morchellica?


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Arkanshrooms, I spend most of my winter/spring in Oklahoma and then go work in the Alaska every summer. If you are interested in possibly picking in Alaska mid-June then there's a couple possibilities, one of which requires chartering a plane to a remote burn. Looking for a few other pickers than can help share the cost of the charter which really isn't too outrageous. Beautiful scenery abounds for photographs as well. If you would like me to share some more info please email me. [email protected]


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks. I'll email you, subject Alaska morels.


----------



## morel tornado (Mar 21, 2013)

So I know it's hard to believe, but a guy in McDonald County, Missouri found a grey morel already. He posted the pic with a newspaper on the ground so it looks legit. I know they're not up in masses yet, but I'm sure there are a few micro-climates here in Oklahoma where a few greys are starting to pop. I knew it would be an early season but this is crazy!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Last year, the first young morel specimens in central/E OK were found on the first week of March with some spots already having mature (3-4 inches) specimens by March 9-10. Last w-e soil temps (at various depts) were well over 50F and this week is no different [+ moist soil over a deep layer]:

http://www.mesonet.org/index.php/weather/soil_temperature
http://www.mesonet.org/index.php/weather/soil_moisture

Next Mon/Tue is also expected to bring temps well into the 70's and lows in the 50's [with soil still moist in leafy areas], so it may not be surprising that the first young specimens be found by March 1st in our neck of the woods [central and eastern OK]. Some of the red buds in my backyard already are starting to show their purple colors [swollen flower buds but not fully bloomed yet]

Can't wait !


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

These soil temps are outrageous. Can't remember seeing temps in mid 50's this early. I haven't gone out looking yet, though I've been tempted. Most the other indicator species I associate with good hunting times are not up yet. Though some of my best years picking have been during early seasons. We just need some serious moisture, my neck of the woods is about 13-20 inches below normal rainfall, and practically no snow this year.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Seasonal outlook for early March based on climate drivers &amp; numerical models seem to hint at above average temps &amp; average precip in the southern plains;
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/fxus07.html
Thou shall see...but if this pattern holds we're definitely in for an earlier-than-average season!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

...and as far a degree days were already well above the 500-600 threshold:

http://uspest.org/SC/ddmaps.html
(http://www.namyco.org/is_it_time_for_morels_yet.php)

with departure-from-average averaging already+200-300 deg-days in central OK !:

http://uspest.org/wea/gis/NV_32sc.png


----------



## sparky2453 (Feb 22, 2017)

hello it has been four years of reading this board and i finally got an account to post myself, I appreciate all the info you guys post here, and i just wanted to thank everyone for the helpful information. Any news from this season will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Morels have been found in SW Missouri and also Georgia, already. Could be any day now.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Welcome Sparky, i to used to be a lurker, you are right, great information on the site


----------



## sparky2453 (Feb 22, 2017)

HunterGatherer, I appreciate the feedback! was wondering what part of the country you're from? Do to health reasons I need a partner my family won&lt;t have me going alone I have lots of places acres to hunt if not maby someone else might be interested Thanks


----------



## sparky2453 (Feb 22, 2017)

HunterGatherer, 
Im from tulsa county, by the way


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi sparky if you dont find any one to go with you i wouldnt mind driven up to help out if you needed it.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Sparky, i'm from Phx AZ, usually hunt for a few weeks in the mid west in mid late april, then try to hit a few burn patches in the mountains in may, weather permitting of course


----------



## krazilulou (Feb 24, 2017)

so as a young girl our family would hunt around Stillwater~now I live in Eufaula area, have been out last 3 years and can't find anything. How come everyone around me can find them but me? HELP~I know season is just around the corner!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Krazilulou got check around mill creek and other creeks that go in to eufaula lake


----------



## dennispowers (Feb 14, 2017)

I am definitely interested in going hunting with you whenever you suggest. I can be reached at: [email protected] 
or by phone if you like. I can drive out west most any time or day as I can rearrange my schedule as I need. Dennis


----------



## dennispowers (Feb 14, 2017)

sparky 2453. I would like to drive up and morel hunt with you on any good acres you have. I am experienced wild mushroom hunter in Colorado but now live down here and do not have any place to go. I live in the OKC area and am able to arrange my schedule as needed.--dennispowers


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Asparagus is starting to pop up, won't be long


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Okie Shroom Hunter, have you been checking your spots yet? Would have really liked to have gotten some rain this week bc it's looking pretty stinkin dry through the next week or two.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Not yet really, Iv looked around round for a couple mins while fixing some fence and stopped by one spot after work the other but only got to look around 5mins probably before it got to dark, fixin to head out now to see if I can spot one though


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I spotted my first road Redbud today going down the highway. Ended up like seeing 5 more in town. Some of the Bradford Pears are starting to turn partial green. Willows are getting green, Elms are budding and getting bigger leaves... I saw my first Redbud in North Texas a week ago... So today I went on my first hunt of the year and gues what!!!!!!!! I found a bunch of rabbit pellets, locust shells, cedar balls, mushrooms, lots of other little interesting things. Morels were not something I found though. Just other old dead fungus. It is getting close and there maybe be one hiding somewhere, but probably have a few days to a week or so. good luck everyone.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Didn't find any morels but I seen two redbuds blooming today on the back roads myself, and gotta agree with Nate probably one or so tiny morels out there hiding


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went this morning for a quick look to some nearby early spots and nothing yet. It worries me though that none of the weather models seems to even hint at a modest chance of rain for Central OK within the next 10 days...


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwonagain, I'm near Tulsa, and while it looked like there was originally some rain chances for the beginning of this week, all that's gone out the window and we're in a couple week dry spell looks like. I think i'm done expecting good morel seasons in Oklahoma and if we ever do have another wet/cool spring then I'll consider it a miracle.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Latest model (GFS 12Z) run indicates now some chance of rain for Mar 7, 11 and 12. Of course this can all change in the coming days. The ground was till quite wet under the leaf litter this morning and, especially for east facing slopes. 
The forecast lows in the 40's and 30's should keep the soil temps from warming up too quickly so I have some hope the season should bring enough shrooms to satisfy one's appetite for at least a year - Now if you are a commercial forager that indeed is a different story...My goal is to store about 300-400 morels as I give away the rest to friends, family members, colleagues and acquaintances to enjoy. In 2014, 2015, this 'rest' was ~&gt;=1500 morels...To me the thrill of finding the mother load is as enjoyable as the first meal of the year with fresh morels [in my case butter sauteed asparagus-morel omelette] !


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwonagain, I'm lucky enough to get a second chance at morels when I go to Alaska, wheras most aren't but it's still hard to see my spots not produce for multiple years in a row. I have a lot of hunting ground from southern to northern Oklahoma but one spot in particular i'm expecting big things out of, if, it doesn't end up being too dry. It's around a hundred acres of large elm and cedars damaged by a tornado. Maybe what I have going for me is that it's all on the northeast side of a hill that was terraced for farming long ago. Do you think terraces will help retain soil moisture?


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

morchellica in my experience with hunting tornado damage, the first year after the tornado is great. The second year can be okay... not usually that good though, and after that its possible that it shuts entirely off. I've had this happen to a few spots. One of my best spots near a river was just a natural good spot full of big old trees, mostly cottonwood, ash, elm, and a few cedar. One year it got hit by a tornado. I didn't even realize it until the following morel season when I was pulling out bucket loads. Then the next year I was so excited and it was still pretty good, but just about back down to average. The following year and every year since then large portions of the forest don't even produce morels anymore and I never get as many as I did even before the tornados. I feel like there is too much grass now. Way less canopy/shade. Plus not enough large healthy host trees for the mycelium to cling to. Just my opinion based on my experiences and some of what I have read.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morchellica: If this helps out, this map shows all the tornado/tracks/reports for 2016:
http://www.ustornadoes.com/2016/04/19/tracking-ratings-survey-details-tornadoes-of-2016/
I have colleagues who chased the large wedge that went just ~20-30 miles south of Norman so that would be a good place to look - most of the land where that large tornado hit is private though. 
I'd say that terraces do help contain the moisture but recall that in the state of OK ~ 80-85% of the total precipitable water goes back into the atmosphere as water vapor due to solar radiation and wind-induced evaporation. This is why I have always maintained that despite being an invasive species [and mono-culture], red cedars do help the top soil in retaining quite a bit of that moisture for a longer period as they act as an efficient wind/solar barrier.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Nate, it's actually in an area that produced nearly zero morels last year and the tornado was in 2015. Was dry as a bone in that particular spot last season so I think the potential is still there since all the energy from the tree roots weren't utilized by fruiting morels. In western fires I know that year two can produce the larger crop if year number one happens to have a particularly dry spring so that's what I'm hoping. Of course, still have to get the moisture this year but the morels will do what they want either way. 

Iwonagain, I've spent a lot of time online looking at tornado data and they are almost always on private land. I have found a few places where tornado damage is along some backroads so I may find a little good hunting between the road and the fence.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Checked my early spot Sunday...nada but will go back out this weekend. 

Check out atlanta find from Sunday... http://www.morels.com/forums/topic/2017-atlanta-area-morels/


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Those are perty!


----------



## sparky2453 (Feb 22, 2017)

I have a question for the all of you?how long after a flood does it take for a creek bed to refurbish the ground back to growing shrooms.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Amen pastor j!  beautiful. God bless you all! Happy hunting...bucky


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

raining hard in Phoenix tonight , heading your way


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Sparky, I think by the second season after the flood, the ground is probably good to produce again. Always a chance the flood did some damage to trees as well.


----------



## the_jocr (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey! I'm a newbie trying to get into hunting. I'm located in Norman, and was hoping that someone would be willing to give me some pointers on where/how to get started? Are there any resources I should be looking at to help me figure out what I'm doing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sparky2453 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thankyou for the feedback morchellica ; I was begining to wander if it would come back or not. I see you are in Tulsa area also. Maby we can do a pick sometime.thankyou and Godbless you.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

That little thunderstorm that popped up last night surprised me, didnt rain much here (.17) but ill take it....


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Ha!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

OkieShroomHunter, you lucky dog! My hunting spot down that way was just on the fringes and got around .1". Not looking good when I'm excited about getting so little rain lol. I feel like the ground in most places has been primed perfectly over the last couple of months but now's the time we are hurting for it. I'm hoping the morels hold out a few weeks longer and we can get some soaking rains asap, but the outlook doesn't look so great at the moment.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Soil temps might be right, but nature hasn't 'caught up' yet. I believe that for mycelia to fruit, its host must also be 'awake' allowing the upward flow of sap to resume (from which the mycelia feeds on in a symbiotic manner). This may, actually, not be a bad thing this year, given that there is (thus far) no decent rain in the forecast for central OK for the foreseeable future (up to 10 days). I've read, heard (and seen) that warmer-than-avg winters often stems for a delay of the onset of morel season. Thou shall see &amp; fingers crossed ...


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwonagain, I read a really great explanation of this on one of the other states message boards but I can't seem to find it now but it was explaining a study done by the University of Missouri that covered exactly that. I may be butchering the concept but the energy potential of the mycelium is wound tighter in a cold winter vs. a warm winter. This serves to keep the morels coming up during true spring vs. during a warm spell where there still may be colder weather ahead. Definitely seems like they spring up a lot quicker when we are coming out of a cold winter and have a sudden warm up.

And about the trees becoming 'awake'; What about trees that have been cut down or died do to fire? I wouldn't think there's any sap flowing in those instances.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

For dead trees, I presume that as the mycelia network is progressively exposed to a diminishing supply of nutrients it kicks into some sort of survival mode by spending the bulk of its remaining stored energy (potential) to fruit in order to ensure colonization of other hosts before eventually dying. Complicating matters is that, apparently, morels fruiting from the same mycelia network are genetically different (and by extension their spores...). Definitely a lot more studying needs be done on this subject and too bad there isn't research money available for that


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

All I know is the morel is a complicated little fungus but it's nice to have some understanding of what's going.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

*on


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well the trees got bit pretty good, probably not gonna be a very good fruit year, 25F (forcasted 32) last night weather men were off just a tad :?:


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Supposed to be 32 where I'm at and got down to 27 and actually froze the water!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I would not mind having more of these cold nights to delay the season because there is essentially NO decent rain events in the forecast for the next 10 days in central OK... frustrating indeed.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Some little grays were apparently found near Mt. Home Arkansas yesterday. Not sure how long this lack of moisture can be prolonged before we lose all chances for an ok season but I'm not giving up hope just yet. The key to this season may be finding those low/shady spots that were able to hold a lot of the moisture that we already got.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nature is still a good 10-15 days behind so we still have 2-3 weeks to get a good soaking and they should come out. The key is for ambient temps not to dwell into the mid-to-upper 70's for an extended period during those 2-3 weeks...Cold nights are actually welcome.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwonagain, thanks for the reassurance! I always value your opinion bc you seem to really know your morels.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

The main encouraging sign is that there haven't been any widespread reports of 'decent' finds of mature morels except one near Augusta GA. Either we still are a good 2-3 weeks away (which I believe is the case) or this year could be as bad or worst than 2016 (less likely). Thou shall see what the next 3 weeks will bring in terms of moisture and ambient temps. Since you forage these as far as AK, I believe you actually have more experience than I do so your opinion is valued as well !  - If you happen to go out this w-e, let us know what you find/see !


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah, doesn't really feel like it should be bad unless the ground was dry as a bone, which it is not. But part of me is half expecting to see Nate post pics of a good sized haul any day now lol.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks like Arkansas has found some, you been out looking anymore Nate?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Went by some early spots on the way to work today &amp; looked for ~15 min but did not see a thing. The ground was bone dry even under the leaf litter on east facing slopes.... Some redbuds in the city were starting to bloom but none of the elms had squirrel-sized leaves yet. Outside the city, very few redbuds are blooming, which gives me further confidence that we still are a good 10 days-2 weeks away. Any 0.5+ inch rain event in the next 5-7 days should allow the first ones to slowly come out [remember that morels take ~7-14 days to grow to maturity; they do not 'pop' as many tend to believe  ]. 
Okie Shroom Hunter/Nate: Your neck of the woods received some rain a few days ago [thanks to a receding dryline ahead of a cold front] so it might be possible that some very early spots may already have produced the first tiny fresh ones of the year. If I were you, I'd have gone scouting


----------



## djkernelpanic (Mar 5, 2017)

This is my second year hunting. Third year creeping the forum. Which areas do you guys hunt?


----------



## djkernelpanic (Mar 5, 2017)

My only finds last year was 3 ounces of very small greys and a very large spent yellow about 2 weeks later. How late into the year can you find them?


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah I plan on going out and scouting a little later today, got a little rain yesterday around like 4:30, wasnt much at all just lasted about a minute and about an inch between drops not quite enough to settle the dust even  

Djkernelpanic my hunting areas are pretty much all south of I-40 and more or less bottom lands. The latest iv found some has been late April, Dont think iv heard of anyone ever finding any in May.


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi gang! I'm back!! I'm going with the week of Spring Break! My 2 best spots near Tulsa were destroyed since last season! A city facility was built on one, and a home on the other! Oh well, it won't be long!!!!


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

Okie Shroom Hunter, I have found them in central OKC area as late as May 17.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

In 2013, my last finds were on May 7th. What a year; almost 4 straight weeks of nonstop foraging.
PS: welcome back VC!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Update : lol well I know of 2 people who have found the in may then


----------



## vc (Jan 20, 2013)

I believe it was also 2013....Epic year for sure!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Checked 2 different areas yesterday and nada, a lot of other shrooms though


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are some pics I had of good days I had in May, but I think the latest I have found them is like May 12-19th somewhere in there as far south as Ada.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

As for this weekend I didn't have a chance to get out and look... although I talked to a few serious hunters who went out and didn't even find a red one yet. No poke salad yet and no may apples yet... I wouldn't be surprised if someone found the first Oklahoma Morel in the next 4-7 days but I bet we are about 2 weeks away from it really getting going.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

:lol: got me all excited when I seen that first pic Nate, now that you mention it I haven't seen any poke yet either


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey Iwon could you shoot me an email at [email protected] I have a question to ask you Thanks :-D


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Well we got some rain, not much but some. I will go look this weekend but i expect to find one for sure by next weekend. How much rain did every one get?


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I got around .25 inches just west of Tulsa but my spots around Ada just got the leaves moistened. We still have some decent chances this week to add to the amounts. Everyone, start working on your rain dances.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I think we got about half an inch here..

Here is a pic from a past year that came up on my timehop today...


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

And last year I found my first one on March 6, and Pacertom found his first ones on March 4th... Just posting these to remind everybody its almost time!!


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello again my fellow shroomers. Looks like all the rain missed my neck of the woods. Hopefully some will come along soon. I would do a rain dance but all my neighbors already think I'm crazy.


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

We got a small amount of rain in Tulsa last night. Probably going to start checking some of my spots in the next couple days. Last year was my worst year hunting ever. Hoping for anything better than last year, but the lack of rain this year is not hopeful!


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

I would be willing to place a large wager I'll have 20 in hand this weekend. Going up Friday to hunt early and all day Saturday.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Yessss ! Several models are now slowly hinting towards a decent widespread rain event for OK - If this indeed verifies, the week-end after [near March 20] should be GAME!

OKC area: 
Friday Night
A 50 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 54.
Saturday
Showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm before noon, then a chance of showers and thunderstorms after noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 69. Chance of precipitation is 60%.\


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I got almost 3/4 in last night, thats more then i thought i got. If it rains Saturday that would be really great.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm liking these weather models for the weekend!!!!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got a text of a find in el reno.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Dike, TX just reported a few...!!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

[video]https://youtu.be/sFwwGQRs6B4[/video] please subscribe


----------



## ricomorelo (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello Fellow Shroomers
Just wanted to wish everyone good luck this year. Really excited about this season. Found out a high school buddy has 800 acres in OK. We are planning a morel hunt along with a hog hunt at night, and flathead fishing the next night. Idk bout you guys but thats what i call a good time. Been itching to go check a few spots even tho i know my area is all ready very dry. We need rain something fierce. Hey Nate i saw a video of you and your boys win the 16th Annual Okie noodling championship. Congrats...Very cool. Those were some big ol flatheads. Might have to book a trip with your guide service. Missouri Shroommate did you and your brother hit down around GA or Tx this year? Well it was nice to read back thru some if old threads on here, but now im itching to go even more...
Everyone be safe out there this year, and may bags be overflowing with those beautiful greys and blond beauties...


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Found 31 today in my early HOT SPOT....And just ate a little batch.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Left 20 or so for the neighbors and their kids coming up Saturday for a hunt. Hope to find the motherload then!!!!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Heck yea! What part of oklahoma you from


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

From Irving, TX but hunt North Texas - fairly close to to Texoma.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

As Bruce Buffer would say.....IIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSS TTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

awesome!!!!


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

That's fantastic! What county Nate?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool beans - It was about time! I haven't bothered looking at any of my main spots yet because they all are bone dry as the storms on Monday mocked the OKC area. Hopefully this week-end's rain event will bring the much needed moisture in my neck of the woods ...


----------



## tonsoffungus (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice finds, Nate and pacertom! Haven't found anything yet in my most reliable north hill country spot, so will probably hunt the state line this weekend. Good luck, all!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

This would usually be the weekend I drive down to southern Oklahoma and walk miles and miles to only find a few. So I'm gonna restrain myself, save some money, and hit it serious this next weekend.


----------



## willydawg1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Nothing today. Tulsa county


----------



## sparky2453 (Feb 22, 2017)

Morchellica you might want to look again, found fifteen eaters today near home. near Tulsa,was very surprised to find them this early. maby after the rains this weekend I will find bushles.I don;t know how to picture them in this maby my wife will help later.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

No kidding???!! Sounds like one of those seasons where they come up en masse across the whole state. Definitely gonna be hitting the woods this weekend now!!!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Found 7 in Pontotoc County this evening all in probably a 12 x 18 foot area, ranging in size from about 1/4in tall to 2 or 3 inches, defiantly gonna look some more tomorrow

PS they were on a south southeast slope


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

Agree with Iwonagain...sooooo dry here in Central OK that I haven't been out to look at all yet. Excited to see that some of you are finding some already though! Good luck to all and pray for rain, or do the rain dance, or whatever it is you do!


----------



## seagle63 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm going south to Red River area tomorrow or Monday. Has anyone tried there yet?

Stevr


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Found one more on anouther spot in pontotoc county only bout 1/2 tall, next weekend should be great


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I tried my luck further east near Shawnee exploring several new potential spots but did not see a thing; nature still is a good 2 weeks behind I'd say (relative to the morels that is). The best indicators for morels in OK isn't red buds in my view but baby red cedars showing their first light green growth clearly sticking out. Given that most of OK was *royally* skunked by the rains today and that next week will be somewhat cold and 'rainless', this should place the start of the "real" season somewhere around the 25th - aka near average. The sporadic finds here and there from most of the southern states are just anomalies due to microclimate aided by the recent warmer spell. Thou shall see and can't wait to have my first butter-sauteed morel-asparagus omelet !


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwonagain, you can have your morel-asparagus omelets and white wine reduction sauces and i'l eat mine fried


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll eat them anyone of those three ways :-D


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

I'll eat them anyone of those three ways as well. In fact, I have not found a way to eat them that I don't like. I enjoy them in alfredo sauce on fettuccine, sometimes with chicken or shrimp, sometimes just the morels. I found a crab stuffed morel recipe that I plan to try this year. I do find that baked or sautéed seems to retain more "morel" flavor than breaded and fried to my pallet.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Hahahaha. Deal Morchellica and Okie  ! I also like to make morel soups: Try out this recipe if you feel like it:
http://arizona-mushrooms.org/2014/05/20/swiss-recipe-vegetable-cream-soup-morels/
Sometime the best recipe is just sauteed in butter with home made bread.
My scouting experience yesterday in the cold and drizzle in areas that received 0.5-1 inch of rain last Monday convinced me to save gas for the next 2 weeks  - I have 'markers' in my garden and none have met their respective criterion yet. I know it is will be a difficult task for the next ~ 2 weeks but I need to exercise patience.
PS: Nice to hear back from you Lurkin' ! Wishing you a more fruitful season this year - Last one was well below average for everyone (I collected around 350 morels vs the average 2000-2500).


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Honestly, I like them every way I've tried them but just giving Iwonagain a hard time bc in seasons past I think I remember him saying something about not liking to fry them. Really, there is no bad way to eat a morel other than raw, which can make you sick. Had black morel stroganoff over egg noodles for my bday last summer and it was fantastic.

Just looked in my spots around the house and didn't see a thing. Good thing not much is up in the northern part of the state bc they'd be getting some serious frost nip this week.


----------



## sparky2453 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello friends, Im having trouble logging A picture any ideas,


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Thought I'd share this article here regarding ticks;
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2017/03/11/519518318/beyond-lyme-new-tick-borne-diseases-on-the-rise-in-u-s
I was wondering if folks could give me a heads up whether DEET or Permethrin is more effective at repelling those little devils ? My best defense so far has been to use long sleeves and tuck everything possible in (socks, shirt, etc) followed by at least 2 daily thorough tick-checks at home.
Sparky: Upload your pic to e.g. Photobucket, get the hyperlink of the photo and, then, copy and paste it here.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Actually rained this morning for like 30mins 8-O just a steady like shower.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

I use DEET and Permethrin as a tag team so to speak. I apply Sawyer Permethrin to clothing and allow to dry for 4 hours before wearing them according to manufactures instructions. One application will last up to 42 days and remains effective through 6 washes. Then apply DEET around ankles, wrist, waist and neck before getting dressed. In the past, when I used DEET alone, I would find them crawling on my clothes when I got in the truck and find them crawling on me when I got home to the shower. Since I started treating my clothes with Permethrin, 2 years ago, I have not found one on my clothes or on me. Ticks are nasty little critters that have the potential to change your life and lifestyle. Any and every precaution is justified!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

A natural remedy is taking a shot of apple cider vinegar. Do this every morning for a week or two and ticks will not like how you taste and not bite you. Also, there was a time in my life where I was permanently stoned pretty for every waking hr, a few years on end. It's funny to note that I never had ticks bite me ever over the course of those years. Would go out with friends who didn't smoke and they would get covered in ticks and I would literally never have a single bite. Im starting the apple cider vinegar remedy again bc ticks love how I taste nowadays.


----------



## sparky2453 (Feb 22, 2017)

Appreciate the info Iwonagain, Hope you do well with the shroms,I still find it odd to find the shrooms so early this season.I may do another run this evening to look for more. God lord willing.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Found 14 more grays this evening, most around a sycamore tree, I'll post pics Wednesday,


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

morichellica lol I like your stagedy lol


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

morichellica lol I like your stagedy lol


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Not sure why the other half of my message didn't show, was just saying as much as I hate ticks I'll try anything... preferably the natural method lol..


----------



## sparky2453 (Feb 22, 2017)

Iwonagain I also use duck tape turn it inside out wrap it around the ankles and wrist that will help a lot . It will catch them on the crawl.I also use it when i turkey and deer hunt


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Sparky/Morchellica and Rango: Thanks for these very useful tips !  Thankfully central OK does not have many black legged ticks. The nymph of the lone star ticks and dog ticks are quite aggressive tough. 
On a lighter note, it seems that most weather models are agreeing on a wetter-than-average upcoming week (8-14 day outlook):
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/index.php
Given that temps will heat up as well, morels should then come out in mass a few days after those warm rains. Fingers crossed that this indeed verifies after the epic forecast fail last week-end...


----------



## seagle63 (Jan 16, 2017)

Anyone want to ride with a newbie tomorrow? I'm going from Red River to Sulpher.

Steve


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

9 more today, Pontotoc county, picked these :-D


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Okie: This is somewhat surprising that morels can be found in your neck of the woods given that your county received &lt; 0.3 inches in the last 10 days-Central Ok is bone dry so it is not even worth looking.


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

LOVE and HATE this time of year....Love the morels are up but hate my schedule. I have fishing tournaments 3-17, 3-18, 3-19 and then 3-24 and 3-25...Good thing is I am free for the first week of April then they're back on again for the rest of the month. Too many hobbies in the Spring!!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Pacetorm: Most of the state is bone dry so you are not missing much - The main rain event that will trigger them should arrive late next week. Most models have two back-to-back widespread rain events sweeping across the state. Of course, this may change...As of today, my neck of the woods has been experiencing a 22-day consecutive streak of daily accumulated rainfall &lt; 0.1 inches - simply RIDICULOUS...This is the only reason why I occasionally &#039;hate&#039; this time of year; central/west OK is a semi arid climate and this type of stuff is not unheard of. My eyes are longing for greenery !


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

The spots I've been finding them are with in walking distant from the house so not much of a bother to check and have been with in 30 feet or so of a spring fed creek so that probably helps some


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

That makes sense; Is the ground moist where you picked them ?


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Iwon...I hear ya...Have found and ate 50 so far this year but it is that my early spot that preceeds the others by 2 weeks....the rest of those woods literally a few hundred yards away that always produce, nothing yet. I just may have to take a few days off March 27th as it should be prime time.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

[video]https://youtu.be/cMXeHjJULHc[/video] subscribe @ Midwest Mushrooms


----------



## seagle63 (Jan 16, 2017)

I poked around parts of southern Carter County. Nothing.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah iwon for the most part, 5 I found (cluster of 4 the a single) were on where a critter had dug so the ground was exposed and dried some but the others it was moist,


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

See if I remember how to do this, apparently not took like 5 edits lol, theres 2 in the bottom left corner but it shows there proximity to the water


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

About 10 more today, I say about because I lost count


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I can't wait any longer. I'm going southeast the next few days to try my luck!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I am fearing that if the rain chances in the forecast keep on disappearing with every successive model cycles after about April 1st, then there will be no morel season in Central OK. This is because in many places, the ground is already quite warm (&gt; 60F) an the upcoming days in the 80F won't help the cause. Once the ground temp exceeds about 62F ~4 inches below ground, the morel mycelium network stops fruiting. What a frustration when all is needed is a lousy quarter of an inch of rain...


----------



## sparky2453 (Feb 22, 2017)

went out for a hunt in a new spot today nothing, But it did have some moisture maby late next week.Iwonagain and Morchellica,Your best hunt is around the corner.Every one hunt safe, and God Bless.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Dang...I feel for you guys down there. As I see it, after waiting 345 days since the end of a season, then being teased with the promise of an early spring, only to have it turn out dry as a bone....that's tantamount to roasting in Hell. So hopeful, so inspired, then red dust and tremors. Could it be that this unfolding tragedy of a once-productive landscape now slowly transforming into an arid and dusty wasteland is part of the collateral damage of unregulated fracking, do you?


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

You serious Clark? Climate change bruh, too many cattle farting in KS is fricking with OK's weather, makes as much sense as fracking. :wink:


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I put in a few miles yesterday walking some woods south of I40 that has gotten some of the largest amounts of rain in the last 30 days and no morels. Lots of big sickly looking elms and ash, perfect looking mushroom ground but the soil was bone dry. Did find a couple of old homesteads that were really cool. Was looking down and walked right up to the edge of an old water well that was easily 25+ feet deep. Spooky.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Never I seen May apples this big and this thick and no morels??


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morchellica: That is why I opted to save gas/tick bites based on what I saw last week  - The models hints at some chances of rain for Central OK - Wed night and Thu night [for some unknown reason, the weather service keeps on maintaining a zero chance for the former - but I believe there is actually chance for Wed night]. My concern is that when the rains come the ground may be already too warm (&gt;62-64F) for morels to fruit in most places. If I am wrong, then they might just come out in mass and it will be a short 2 week season. Warm winters usually are surrogate for below average morel season. Some pubs have also found that warm winters also stems for a delay in the season...Will see what this year brings (if we can just get a quarter of an inch of rain that is !).


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I find old home steads about as exciting as finding morels, I know of a guy that found 2 sacks full Saturday but I haven't got the chance to go look anymore, but may try tonight, iwon how do the rain chances look for thursday night - Friday local channel shows 70% chance


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Okie: Given that most of your neck of the woods hasn't received more than 0.15 inches in the last 10-days, I find it hard to believe that morels could thrive/grow in such a hostile environment. Strangely enough, North Central and NE OK has received decent rains in the last 10 days [0.3-0.7], but very sporadic-to-no reports there...Do you know where [ie, county] this person found them?
To return to your question, your area (Ada, right?) has a good chance of seeing a line of strong storms by Thu night/Friday morning. I'd say that central OK has a 50-50 chance because some models has a line of storms initiating far West, then dissipating, followed by a re - invigoration on Thu night farther East. Basically leapfrogging Central OK. If this happens; I'll be quite aggravated to say the least ...


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

I spent about five hrs Sunday exporing a large area near Tulsa and found zero signs of morels. However, most every "morelly" looking spot sill had a surprising amount of moisture in the soil and even with it as hot as it was, it still felt cool in the woods. It may be too late for a lot of places but I feel like there is still gonna be a season for NE OK, just need a soaking rain to bring them up. Soil temps have been running a little cooler up here as well and thankfully this is the last hot day, bc a few more days of this and we would be toast for sure.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morchellica: While some trees are already ahead of schedule, some of those that I usually associate with morels aren't: E.g., most baby cedars still are 'sleepy' or just start to wake up. Most American Elms do not have squirrel-sized leaves yet [most are still seeding]. None of the 'markers' near my house have reached their peak yet with the exception of the redbuds in my backyard. Half of my daffodils are either already past or blooming - In a nuthsell, nature seems confused by this wacky weather and I hope that the morels are in the sleepy side of things. I also hope that most spots under cedars will remain cool enough for the next rains to trigger them there. Come on RAIN !!!


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

Found well over 100 today in an early spot on a South facing slope. 
She generally produces 30 to 60 shrooms but double this year. only picked a hand l full as the majority were under and inch or 2. Give us one more decent rain please. Creek County.


----------



## bdlyons26 (Mar 30, 2013)

can't remember how to post pics


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

bdlyons26, congrats! that's the kind of report i've been waiting to hear from my neck of the woods!


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

45 in about 1:30 left 21 little ones still out there so far all but 1 this year was found on the same place guess it's time to start checking others, under the leaf litter it's still moist but still need rain!!

http://imgur.com/HgqA1oI



29 in the pic because I picked 5 that I left last time


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I'm having probs with the pic so I'll just leave the link

Nate,Luke, VC, Santa y'all finding any yet ?


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

Right now is when I start finding them.......just my opinion, but the cool snap last week, just put us back on schedule!!


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

[URL=http://.photobucket.com/user/RanGo58/media/IMG_0756_zpsaqehhlva.jpg.html


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Guess I am having trouble with the pics, lol. My brother and I found 19 in Oklahoma County in the same spot where I have find my first/early ones for the last three years. Last year on March 17th. I was convinced it would be earlier this year based on soil temps weather and other indicators. I was even beginning to fear that because of the weather we might not have a morel season at all. Truth is we will have morels when it is time to have morels. All of our scientific understanding of this fungi and its host only leaves us baffled when they don't produce according to our understanding. I am convinced that rain will help now and it is not too late for us to have a good season. Good Luck!


----------



## shroomwood (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey all.... Im new on here, but I too have crept the forums for 3 yrs now, (as well as only my 3rd year to hunt for them too) and have gained most my knowledge from reading over your posts. : ) But anywho... I found a measly 8 morels in Okfuskee co yesterday (will attempt to post pic) so far this year. I agree we need rain! Badly!! Most all my spots are bone dry and no morels. Last year i found right at 5 lbs total, but year before that (my 1st year hunting solo) total was 40 lbs. My brother introduced me to them after finally getting me to just try one (fried) because my entire life you could NOTget me to eat a mushroom. 1 bite i was hooked!! So with the help of this forum I am self taught and now find more than he does, so far anyway. :wink: 
https://www.photobox.co.uk/my/photo/full?photo_id=9696294163


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I went out yesterday for the first time in 12 days. I didn't find any at one of my honey holes. It was really dry.


----------



## morelorel (Apr 12, 2014)

Damn Nate you too? I got skunked bad weekend heres hoping for poundage in the weeks ahead.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

The forecast for the OKC area remains still very uncertain for Thursday/Friday. It appears that most models have the storm leapfrogging central OK --&gt; very little rain. There is a new system coming on Sunday, but again, central OK may be skunked by rains locating either further to the north and/or east. Another more promising system is expected to surge on Wed/Tue next week. I just ask for 0.25 inches of rain ... dear skies, please hear my desperate plea !


----------



## pacertom (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey IWON....I think its my fault on the rain. You're praying for it for morels and I am praying for no rain, calm skies for my bass tournaments, they're on the beds and the rain screws it up.....I'll pause my prayers for a week


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I only found 5 this evening... they were old and nasty looking...


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't know if I'd call it "Over" I think some of the bigger older one are some that came up before we had that cold snap then the others just paused for a bit. The magority of the one found the other day were 1inch and under so they had come up the last day or so and all but about 10 were still on south/southeast slopes, so I don't think I'd call it "Over" quite yet  especially if we get some rain Tomorrow/Friday


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I haven't even gone. Being down here in the same area as Nate, it just hasn't seemed worth the effort. If we get rain in the next couple of days, I'll jump right in, but without it, my season is over before it began. So disheartening after last years sad season.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Same thing here. Went only once, which was last Saturday near Shawnee in areas where it rained &gt;0.5 ~ 1 week earlier but did not see a thing after ~ 2.5 h of foraging. The worst is that for the last 30 days, every rain event forecasts that looked promising 5-7 days ahead, ended up either vanishing or shifting further to the east of I-35 (as will probably be the case this Thu/Friday and Sunday/Mon). The models, again promise a significant rain event for OK next Thu - but I won't be surprised if, yet again, we will be skunked by mother nature. *30* consecutive days without any measurable rainfall in my area - simply unbelievable...


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Look at the pic above ^^ There is still plenty of Hope !!! :mrgreen: 

Here is some from Monday biggest one maybe 2in, defiantly need some rain, got a little today but not enough to even settle the dust


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Good finds!


----------



## missourishroommate (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice Slerom! What kind of trees were you targeting?

Mitch


----------



## seagle63 (Jan 16, 2017)

Had anyone ever found any in the Arbuckles, or around Davis or Sulpher?


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Seagle63, I think I've seen a find or two from Marshall, and Murray counties posted online. But sadly, south central OK doesn't look condusive to morel growth this season.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwonagain, I was feeling confident about rains where I live, just west of Tulsa, but seems my spots are probably gonna miss out on any significant rainfall now. Here's hoping Sunday provides some good rainfall. Arkansas has been hogging all the moisture :/


----------



## creeper (Mar 23, 2017)

I moved to the Cookson Hills in Oklahoma from Iowa last November. Thought all these trees would mean bushels of mushrooms. That was so wrong I can't believe it. Without a lot more rain there's no chance. 

The only thing I've found so far is deer ticks. 

I'll give it one more go after the next round of storms but I think the soil is already too warm. It is certainly too dry.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

well, it rained here in Phoenix last night and this morning, looks like it's heading your way, sounds like you could use it, good luck, HG


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm in the sulphur/Davis are and no one I know has found anything.


----------



## creeper (Mar 23, 2017)

Hunter/Gatherer, next week will be the last possible chance. They'll be popping up north in Iowa by the middle of April.


----------



## sparky2453 (Feb 22, 2017)

Morchellica, Go to my profile give me a call,shrooms.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morchellica/Pacetorm: Middle next week appears to hold a good chance for a State-wide soaker event. If this does not verifies, then there will be no morel season in Central OK as the soil temps already are quite warm. Tulsa has good chances of getting some moisture on Friday and especially on Sunday; I usually do not drive more than 30 miles from home to look for morels as I have dozens of good spots (most on private land) there. So disheartening to live in a place where it never rains. I miss my home country and its eternal greenery for that for sure...


----------



## shroomzilla (Mar 27, 2013)

I found 3 today, 2 grays and 1 small yellow. All pretty fresh. It took about 2 hours of hunting which included scouring three guaranteed spots so it something but still disappointing. Creek County.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Found 21 today. I only had about 45 minutes to look before dark. They were all around one tree.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

My brother and I found 16 in Oklahoma county yesterday afternoon.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

http://imgur.com/a/38EBH

Found a few earlies with Sparky2453 in Muskogee Co. earlier today. Come on rain!!!!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a ~15-20 today in my best spot - all around one tree - otherwise DRY.
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_6058_zps0bci4nvn.jpg


----------



## pratherpea52 (Mar 27, 2013)

Morchellica
I've work 4 a power company clearing Right of way an I've hunted 5 days a week 4 the last 2 1/2 weeks over south muskogee co. walked more miles of the woods than I'll walk the rest of the year, natural springs, moist, dry every kind terrain a shroom could possibly grow. And nothing. Could they just be lacking time over that way? No joke it's starting to get discouraging. I know the 1 in rain should at least kick something up. I'll b back at it Monday morning.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

pratherpea52, don't get discouraged! they are coming up as we speak and i'm sure you walked over areas that will soon have plenty of morels. the few that were found were so small they weren't worth picking.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I found 3 last night in Seminole County. Only had time to look for an hour..


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

23 today some old and some tiny grays most 4 in yellows didn't get to look very long been busy gonna try again tomorrow
Iv noticed most Iv found this year have been around sycamore trees 
Hasn't been the best year by far but Iv done better this year than last year 2016 - 91, 2017 - 94 :mrgreen:


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found only 5 today (all very fresh) after spending most of the afternoon foraging. Guthrie area. Interestingly, most of the ground was still quite moist under the leaf litter in protected areas...


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwonagain, every creek bottom i've looked in has had moist soil which is very surprising. When you combine that with these rains coming I don't see how we can't have a decent season, especially anyone North of I40


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Found these 8 in a few minutes after work last night. Oklahoma County.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

I found a good flush 15-18 under a dead elm. Tiny! Should be good pickins in a few days.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Rango, if you seen 15-18 that were that small, then i expect you'll find A LOT more than that here in about a week.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morchellica: I learned that the mesonet soil temps instruments actually are located in exposed sunny areas: Vegetated simply = with grass on it/Bare = representative of plowed soil (for farmers). So, under the leaf litter in wooded areas, I expect the soil temps to be significantly cooler (5-10F); especially in areas that do not receive much sun and remain moist longer (water has a very high heat capacity --&gt; most soils warm up at a quite slower pace compared to dry soil). Thou shall see what the next week holds !


----------



## seagle63 (Jan 16, 2017)

Slerom,
Did you receive my email?

Steve


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

Good luck to everyone this week, and stay safe in the weather.  Nice finds, those of you who have been lucky enough to find a few!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

This week-end's "bounty" 
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_4242_zpsywqqtfom.jpg


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Had to go though hail and a tornado or two a few miles away but did get some much needed rain !!!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Finally found 4 small greys this evening.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Walked a few spots in Creek co. today and found close to 50 and saw lots of tiny ones too small to pick. Really needed rain in those spots and got zilch!

Iwonagain, that's good to know! I've always wondered under what conditions they collected that data. Makes sense bc there seems to be a pretty big lag between what looks like warm enough soils and when we actually start finding morels.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Drove to Muskogee county today with my brother to check some spots that I had plenty of rainfall in the last 2 weeks. Only able to find these 13.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

307 shrooms today... 8 lbs!!! Finally a decent day-- Lincoln County


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

I found 2 big dry ones Friday, my son found 26. We got a little rain so I'll go again today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## aubreycemerson (Mar 27, 2017)

Can anyone in Tulsa County confirm that motel mushrooms aren't just a big hoax? Or that Bigfoot hasn't picked them all already? I've scoured Turkey Mtn almost daily with zero finds. Anyone found anything around here? Too late? Too early? We've finally gotten some rain...
Any help in this locale would be appreciated!


----------



## aubreycemerson (Mar 27, 2017)

*morel


----------



## cdrspoon (Apr 1, 2014)

Aubrey I found a couple small ones very near turkey mountain over the weekend. They do exist here lol and my brother found several dozen in a undisclosed location near Tulsa =p


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Explored the deep fork today. While it looked good on the surface, I soon found out why I wasn't finding any morels.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)

Found about 30 today.


----------



## lilpnkbnny (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Found 18 today then met up with my brother and found 24 more at another location. I would post a pick but I didn't go to the ATM or Walmart before foraging today, lol. Oklahoma county.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Typical Okie land...No rain in my neck of the woods for the last 35 days and today we may get anywhere between 1 and 6 inches...Most of this water will end up in run off. Hopefully this will trigger all my spots. Have bothered going to only 2 of them so far to save gas, briar scratches and tick bites [and potential frustration]. Saw two beautiful turkeys the other day that weren't the least shy to wander ~10 feet way from me. Gorgeous birds [loud too]. COME ONE RAIN !!!!!


----------



## mmmszz (Mar 24, 2013)

Sadly, I have found zero in my regular spots.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Walked to a new spot today, immediately found 3 medium sized blondes and then absolutely nothing in four hrs of looking. Soil is getting pretty dry but that should be remedied very soon. Talked to my dad who said he said three people walking out of the woods just a few miles down the road with full sacks lol.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

he *seen


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

What was the size of the sack ? lol  - Did not even bother looking today and yesterday. Waiting for the promised RAIN !!!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

hahaha. a very large gunny sack but the three blondes were petite.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

nate''
, that was a nice looking bunch. All one cottonwood or scattered? Look like late season morels already, or earlies that blew up? I'm up in NW. Mo.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

3 inches and counting ... What I am hoping is that these late rains will trigger the cedar morels (small greys) as the soil temps under those trees is on average cooler. This also explains why they tend to appear late in the season. None of the morels I saw posted so far looked like cedar morels. Last year I found none under cedars (out of 400 morels, which is ~ 6 times less than my yearly average). Will see what this year brings for cedars! (they also are very easy to spot, in contrast to the yellows/oranges associated with ashes/cotton woods/elms perfectly blending into the leaf litter).


----------



## lurkinlizard (May 3, 2013)

SOOOOO grateful for the rain! Somewhere around 3.5" at my house  Maybe I'll find a morel or two now!


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I found around 200 around one tree, but the rest where around some other trees... Last night I went out for a very short hunt and found around 40, about a 1.5 lbs.. They were nice sized ones.


----------



## flatbottomfrank (Mar 27, 2013)

I've put in a lot of miles this year with only 12 keepers. All in the Tulsa County area. None from my normal spots that usually produce good amounts. All I'm finding in those are heavy signs of armadillo digging. Been really frustrating so far, as the ones I've found have been nice tennis ball sized yellows, and a few nice greys. Already doing better than last year though, but nowhere near my average finds. Anyone have thoughts on why areas that normally produce every year suddenly go dry? I've never seen anyone else in the areas I hunt, and have never seen evidence that animals, other than bugs are eating mushrooms?????
If it is another hunter then they are pulling the entire mushroom out from the ground, not finding any cut stems.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nate: I would be curious to know what kind of tree? This would help me determine how far along in the season we are (elms come usually first, followed by cottonwoods, then cedars). Grazie !


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Iwon: I know you asked Nate, but for what its worth of the 99 i have found so far most have been on elms, 2 were on a cottonwood, and one on ash. I did find several around a cedar but they were yellows and there were elms close. Based on what I have found in the last week, and were I have found them, I believe we are still in the early stages of morel season in spite of early spring, early warm soil temps, and early anomaly finds. If this is correct thinking, this rain and the next 10-14 days give us a good season.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Flatbottomfrank, I'm in your neck of the woods and have also noticed lots of armadillo digging around the elms I hunt. Not sure if they are eating morel sclerotia but I figure they are just going after grubs. Out of all the places I've checked this season, birch seem to be producing the best in our neck of the woods but of course, each spot is different. 

Iwonagain, since I already saw Nates answer on FB i'll go ahead and tell you; he found them under cottonwood. I definitely prefer hunting cedar groves just because how easy they are to spot . Not sure why but it seems cedars don't produce for me unless there's a lot of rain, relative to other host trees.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morchellica: OK - then it probably was the same 'magic' cottonwood than last year. I also found a spot like this last year but haven't bothered going there yet. Maybe it is a sign to go check it out  - The larger rainfall required for cedars is also an obs I made and makes sense because before water can drip down &amp; reach the soil, it has to soak the entire canopy of the cedar (which have high surface area density) which may explain the larger rainfall requirement for those trees.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine have pretty much all been by Cottonwoods... especially damaged or downed Cottonwoods.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

I love hunting Cedars too. Some years they don't flush or don't put out that many but on a moist enough year, you can crawl around on your hands and knees and get tired of finding mushrooms under the right cedars. They always produce last for me too(when they do produce) and when I have found my Morels in May they usually have been the ones under the Cedars.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

OK - I was wondering if you also found babies &lt; 1 inch tall in your recent outings ? That would give me some hope that the season is not already winding down.


----------



## nate (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes I've found a few small ones, especially on Sunday, but a majority last night were bigger ones... still there were a couple small ones.


----------



## kylec85nekan (Mar 27, 2017)

hello hunters , my name is kyle im from NE kansas headed toward tulsa area in the next few days was wondering if the tulsa area was producing as much or do i need to head more south , id reall appreciatte the info given as if you were to come up towards kansas later on id be gladly help out anyone as well , so honestly should tulsa area be prime as of right now next few days ?


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with their good areas being flooded? One of my best spots that would produce 15lbs every year hasn't produced the last 2 years after being flooded by 10+ feet of water. I've read that can mean "double pops" the next year but it sure doesn't seem like it. All the areas I usually do really good at haven't received much rain and aren't popped or aren't coming up this year. I didn't think this year could be worse than last year but it has been so far. Hope everyone else has been having better luck!


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

stone morels, what part of oklahoma are you in? enough time has passed that you should be good as far as flooding goes but lack of rainfall never helps.


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Morchellica, I'm in Pontotoc county. Searched over 4K acres of land and found maybe 1 lb of semi dried out yellow and a couple big foots. No small greys or anything. I'm afraid this early heat and lack of rain might have done me in. We got about 1.5 inches over the last 4 days..... maybe just maybe


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Meager but I'll take it....
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_6077_zpsqnx2ljfa.jpg


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

stonemorels, it doesn't sound promising but you never know. i usually do some hunting on a big lease across the river from pontotoc co. but didn't bother this year with the rain amounts. a friend of a friend found a pretty good mess out by francis though.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

kyle, honestly i don'tknow if its worth your time and gas, considering i've been driving all over and mostly getting skunked. the one place that has had good morels is getting hunted by lots of people. had it to myself for a few seasons but everyone and their mother seems to be hunting it now.


----------



## kylec85nekan (Mar 27, 2017)

morchellica , thanks again for the feedback its only a 4 hour drive for me so i think im going to take the risk anyways from the reports ive seen in other feeds it looks like tulsa area shouyld be hoppin right now anything north of the kansas border people are finding baby greys , southern oklahoma season is about over from what ive heard from others as well , anybody hunt river bottms near tulsa area that youve heard of ?


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Stone, an area i hunt on the Missouri river flooded about 4 years ago and there was slim picking the next year, but it came back fine after that, shroom on HG


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Morchellica: I am somehow surprised to see on the GA morel Hunter's FB page that folks are still finding fresh ones all over their state. That gives me hope; but they had more rain in the last 2 weeks which makes the soil more resilient to sharp temperature changes. Thou shall see ...


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Iwonagain, we'll find out real soon! I think there's a pretty good chance of that happening in those shady spots that stay cooler. I'm going to Austin from the 6th-10th for a music festival my buddy puts on and hoping it's timed just right for there to be lots of fresh greys when I get back to town.


----------



## 2232br (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone in Adair Cty? I'm Northern Adair around the Westville area, still haven't found a one.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

Good luck Kyle!


----------



## ndwoods (Mar 7, 2013)

All my finds so far are around Cottonwoods, and Ash ...........this is in and around Tulsa proper !!


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Mine were exclusively around elms - Tulsa got far more rain than OKC in prime time (~ 7-10 days ago) as well. I like these next few days on the cooler side of things - which may condition the sclerotia to fruit new primorida in a few days (~3-5 days) and new morels a few more days after that (i.e., 7-10 days total). I think this awful season (so far) in central OK is primarily due to these 5 consecutive days in the mid 80's (some even in the 90's) we had in mid march (coupled with very dry soils) that likely killed many primordia before they could actually grow (and the fruiting body becoming visible)....Thou shall see if the red cedars will come to the rescue!


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I cant post pics but i found 80 this evening. Most around a elm and a few around a ash. If some one wants to post the pics for me i can email them to you.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found only 5 this evening - Quite disappointing. All my spots were systematically skunked by rains the last 5 weeks until this Tuesday. So disheartening. Yocham: What county, may I ask ?


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Okfuskee


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

My brother and I found 49 this evening after work. Oklahoma County. About 12 of these we left as babies on Monday. Again we found a few new babies on an elm tree that we left to grow. Still nothing on cottonwoods or cedars.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Together with Creek county, these are where the best reports have been coming in so far - you guys had rain at prime time (aka 2 weeks ago) - in contrast to central OK which has systematically been mocked by storms forming just east...


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Found 79 this afternoon around 1 of my old faithful Ash trees...... Nothing anywhere else. The issue in my area that normally produces very good numbers is the fact that we have had 1 day of rain in the last month+.


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

Not sure what I do wrong for posting pics..... copy image URL from photobucket and paste to the image icon like they say.....


----------



## stone morels (Mar 31, 2014)

I think I figured out how to post finally. Sorry for the triple post.... I did find a good number of small greys in Pontotoc County. I'd like to think that's a good sign especially because it's 47 out right now. Maybe optimistic, but i'll hope it isn't over for us down here.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice finds rango and stone morels. Hope this weekend is a good one


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

What wrong with the site now


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

yocham85 said:


> What wrong with the site now


why on earth would they do this once the season started??? they had how many months to tweak this and they try this now??? lol. my old accnt wouldn't even work for me so i made this one. wow, they screwed up bigly.


----------



## MAdmin (Mar 31, 2017)

morchellica2.0 said:


> why on earth would they do this once the season started??? they had how many months to tweak this and they try this now??? lol. my old accnt wouldn't even work for me so i made this one. wow, they screwed up bigly.


Your old account still works fine, what's the username?


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

morchellica. couldn't log in with my password


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Finally found a nice mess ! 
http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_6097_zpsehlsd985.jpg
PS:


  





PS: The new outline is *awful*.http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_6097_zpsehlsd985.jpg


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

those are surprisingly fresh! find any on cedar trees yet?


----------



## mastershroomokla (Apr 1, 2017)

H


iwonagain said:


> Finally found a nice mess !
> http://i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o712/morel101/IMG_6097_zpsehlsd985.jpg
> PS:
> View attachment 3
> ...


Hey iwonagain those are nice I have a question do you think it's over for central Oklahoma this year I've had no luck the past two years last year only found maybe 200 this year so far2


----------



## mastershroomokla (Apr 1, 2017)

morchellica2.0 said:


> those are surprisingly fresh! find any on cedar trees yet?


I have found two that's it


----------



## mastershroomokla (Apr 1, 2017)

the_jocr said:


> Hey! I'm a newbie trying to get into hunting. I'm located in Norman, and was hoping that someone would be willing to give me some pointers on where/how to get started? Are there any resources I should be looking at to help me figure out what I'm doing?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm from Norman also would like to have a friend to hunt with and can give pointers also


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

ya i sorta liked the old site better too


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Well! This is a clusterf**k. Could not log in had to reset my password. Administrators, this was poor timing on your part in the middle of the season. Anybody know how to view previous comments and post? I can't go back to page 14.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

We walked a new spot this evening after work. Didn't find any. Stopped by one of my spots that was close by and found these 13. Oklahoma County


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

i can post pics now from my phone so guess i am likeing the change.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

mastershroomokla said:


> I'm from Norman also would like to have a friend to hunt with and can give pointers also


Hey Mastershroom: I think the season is coming to an end. We may have 1 week left tops. It may be possible that this prolonged period of moist soils and cooler temps triggers the small greys under red cedars but I would not bet on it as the whole life cycle between sclerotia-primordia-mature morel requires a minimum of two weeks. The primordia stage requires at least 1 week of ideal conditions (moist soil temps 53-60F), then another 7 days are required for the morel to grow (higher soil temps here are actually promoting growth but halting fruiting). Last year I found ~400 and the 2 years before ~2200 and ~2400 morels, respectively. 2017 is by far my worst year with < 100 morels. Most of the ones I found today were from a recent clearing of two cottonwoods with the stumps still standing. The fresh ones were found under one of my 'magic' elm.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

morchellica2.0 said:


> those are surprisingly fresh! find any on cedar trees yet?


I wish...the fresh ones were all found under one of my magic elms. The first time I walked by I did not see them..and there were 10 around the tree. A gorgeous sight ! I'll try my luck tomorrow to other spots I know in the county but have very little hope. I wish I could be located in Tulsa as Creek county seem to do quite well this year as they got enough rain (10 mm) during prime time. Google Sat revealed many promising spots I could try out in that county, but I do not have the motivation to drive that far... Sunday I will go to one of my private spots west of I-35 but, again, little hope to find a motherload.


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

Iwonagain, it sounds like conditions may be perfect for the primordia stage in my neck of the woods considering all my spots just got 3.5-4" of rain the other day, along with a brief cool down. I'm guessing the 3 day 2" soil temp avg of 55-57 is running a little warmer than the soil under cedar groves. Maybe I'm being too hopeful but I'm going to take some temp samples under some cedar trees today and see how that compares to the mesonet.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmm not sure how I feel about the new look had to change my password just to log in, on the morel side of things nice finds everyone, I haven't been out to look for a while. I seem to caught the flu so unless I can get the courage to stumble through the woods I'm afraid my season may be over.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

morchellica2.0 said:


> Iwonagain, it sounds like conditions may be perfect for the primordia stage in my neck of the woods considering all my spots just got 3.5-4" of rain the other day, along with a brief cool down. I'm guessing the 3 day 2" soil temp avg of 55-57 is running a little warmer than the soil under cedar groves. Maybe I'm being too hopeful but I'm going to take some temp samples under some cedar trees today and see how that compares to the mesonet.


Most pubs I've read use the 4 inch soil temp as main metric. I'll be curious to see what you get under your cedars  - PS: I think the admin should change the name of their site to "Shroombook" lol...Shroomers have their own neesfeed now..hehe


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Most pubs I've read use the 4 inch soil temp as main metric. I'll be curious to see what you get under your cedars  - PS: I think the admin should change the name of their site to "Shroombook" lol...Shroomers have their own neesfeed now..hehe


Iwonagain, I agree, we're getting pretty scientific in here lol. Would you mind shooting me an email if you get a chance? i have some hair brained morel cultivation ideas and would really like your opinion in the matter if you wouldn't mind. [email protected]


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

morchellica2.0 said:


> Iwonagain, I agree, we're getting pretty scientific in here lol. Would you mind shooting me an email if you get a chance? i have some hair brained morel cultivation ideas and would really like your opinion in the matter if you wouldn't mind. [email protected]


Ha..now I know who sent me a friend request yesterday  - you can send me your suggestions on FB messenger if you wish. Am about to go shrooming now !. PS: This video below convinced me that home cultivation is feasible; especially if you have elm saplings on your property:


----------



## Carrie Jo (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm a newbie in Canadian County, and have tried to hunt the last 2 years but too late in the season. Reading posts it seems I may have tried late again. I have 1 spot that seems to have other hunters but found about 3-4 last year. Going to go check today but not very hopeful as I did a quick evening search last night with no luck. Going to search for some new spots today, and quick advice for prime locations?


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Ha..now I know who sent me a friend request yesterday  - you can send me your suggestions on FB messenger if you wish. Am about to go shrooming now !. PS: This video below convinced me that home cultivation is feasible; especially if you have elm saplings on your property:


good luck! i took my niece and nephew morel hunting for the first time ever this morning and we found just shy of 20 in some birch and elm behind the house. In a good season I would pick over 100 in the small area. That video is great btw. Gives me hope in what I want to try. Thanks


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Headed out now to check some spot. Hope to do well


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nearly 100 morels today  - SCORE ! Grady County-


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Them greys look really big, Nice find. I found 22.


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

i'll be honest, wasn't digging this sight yesterday but it's obviously better now.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

109


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Another decent haul - Grady County-


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Bubba and I got 92 keepers. I say keepers because we found 12-15 that were past. 1st old ones of the season. Oklahoma County.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

It is just now getting good in Northern OK


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

went looking in some cedars but there wasn't much going on. Got nearly six inches of rain this last week but looks like it's already too warm for it to grow any new morels.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

found 22 this evening took my grandma for her first hunt and my mom and daughter went too. My grandma found the 2 biggest.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Not too warm. The big hauls are coming out right now and should continue. Perfect conditions right now.


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

sapworm7979 said:


> Not too warm. The big hauls are coming out right now and should continue. Perfect conditions right now.


what county you hunting? most of my spots didn't have any rain for a good month and now we've been bombarded with it this last week. that's not a recipe for big hauls.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

North Central. We didn't get that much rain the last month either but we had moisture in the woods and buck brush anyway.


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

sapworm7979 said:


> North Central. We didn't get that much rain the last month either but we had moisture in the woods and buck brush anyway.


in the buck brush is about the only spot i've been finding any. usually i find quite a bit in more open wooded spots but i'm pretty sure it got too warm in those kind of areas.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

The buck brush warms first and is always the first place to look. Look in the wooded areas and ceders second.


----------



## Shagbarkhick (Apr 4, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Ha..now I know who sent me a friend request yesterday  - you can send me your suggestions on FB messenger if you wish. Am about to go shrooming now !. PS: This video below convinced me that home cultivation is feasible; especially if you have elm saplings on your property:


All that video convinces me of, is that the guy who made it is as FOS as a Christmas goose.
1) The mushrooms are clearly growing from the roots of the big elm stump in his yard. Very visible at 1:21, 1:30 and 1:50 of the video. 
2) If his magic mushroom slurry is responsible for the mushrooms, shouldn't it have been poured out *first*, then the mushrooms picked from those areas? That's not what happens in this video. He picks the mushrooms, *then* pours the magic slurry where the mushrooms were growing. The jar and cups he took off the mushrooms when he picked them are stacked on the stump in the "planting" video (see 6:09 of the video). 
I wish this was real. I'd love to grow some myself, but mixing up magic slurry(AKA muddy water) and pouring it where you picked morels around a big elm stump is more comedy than reality IMO. I'm waiting for his "April Fools!" post, but it ain't coming as long as people keep subscribing.

Don't waste your time on this. You need to spend your time hunting mushrooms and giving guys like me pointers!

BTW, I'm Shagbarkhick from Sequoyah County. Long-time reader, short-time poster.
Thanks to all of you who share your knowledge with the rest of us. I'll share knowledge too when I get some.


----------



## buckhunter (Apr 22, 2013)

What are y'all calling buck brush?


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

I don't know any actual species of plant but I think it's mostly just slang for shrubby underbrush.


----------



## buckhunter (Apr 22, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. Thanks


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

Shagbarkhick said:


> All that video convinces me of, is that the guy who made it is as FOS as a Christmas goose.
> 1) The mushrooms are clearly growing from the roots of the big elm stump in his yard. Very visible at 1:21, 1:30 and 1:50 of the video.
> 2) If his magic mushroom slurry is responsible for the mushrooms, shouldn't it have been poured out *first*, then the mushrooms picked from those areas? That's not what happens in this video. He picks the mushrooms, *then* pours the magic slurry where the mushrooms were growing. The jar and cups he took off the mushrooms when he picked them are stacked on the stump in the "planting" video (see 6:09 of the video).
> I wish this was real. I'd love to grow some myself, but mixing up magic slurry(AKA muddy water) and pouring it where you picked morels around a big elm stump is more comedy than reality IMO. I'm waiting for his "April Fools!" post, but it ain't coming as long as people keep subscribing.
> ...


A big elm stump was most certainly a part of his recipe for success but I also think soaking the ground with spore rich water is definitely helping. I'm thinking he had been doing the slurry well before those morels grew and just didn't film it. Of course, I wasn't there so who really knows. If you have damaged trees+spawn+water+correct temperatures= morels. Hard to do artificially but if you're timing it with nature I think you can definitely increase yields. The chinese are some of the only ones doing this outdoors and they've been extremely successful


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

I've tried spreading spores a lot over the yrs. Tried different methods, nothing ever worked that I noticed. I believe that the morel fungus is already in the major of trees around us but only fruits occasionally (when the conditions are right, or the host plant is distressed). When those spores are released they are everywhere and me adding some probably isn't going to change what nature has in plan. 

One thing I did do that cause a lot of mushrooms to fruit was accidentally kill a tree. I bow hunt and when I was younger I used nails for footholds to climb the trees I hunt out of. Turns out a bunch of nails in a tree opens it up to disease and a slow lingering death. This particular walnut tree took about 6 yrs to die completely and produced MANY pounds of mushrooms every spring. It hasn't produced a single morel since it died.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Everyone knows what buck brush is. It is the little knee high bush that greens up before the trees. It has little red berries on it.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

been seeing some pretty nice fresh ones on facebook. A lot from OK.


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

sapworm7979 said:


> been seeing some pretty nice fresh ones on facebook. A lot from OK.


have you been finding any??? they're big and nice this season. perfect growing weather


----------



## Shagbarkhick (Apr 4, 2017)

morchellica2.0 said:


> A big elm stump was most certainly a part of his recipe for success"


And should have been the first thing talked about in the video. The first shot of the video should have been that big elm stump with his chainsaw sitting on it, yet, he never said a word about it.
He was too busy getting two tablespoons of ashes from his fireplace and POW! Morels!

Traditional/primitive/wilderness skills is my passion, and everything I know about it, I owe to someone who was gracious enough to share their knowledge. Much of what Iv'e learned about morels came from you fellas right here on this board and I'm grateful for it. With teaching though, comes responsibility, the responsibility of honesty. Honesty = good. Forgetting to mention giant elm stumps = not so much.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

morchellica2.0 said:


> have you been finding any??? they're big and nice this season. perfect growing weather


Only got to go once but did good lots of three inch fresh ones


----------



## Shagbarkhick (Apr 4, 2017)

Catscratch said:


> I've tried spreading spores a lot over the yrs. Tried different methods, nothing ever worked that I noticed. I believe that the morel fungus is already in the major of trees around us but only fruits occasionally (when the conditions are right, or the host plant is distressed). When those spores are released they are everywhere and me adding some probably isn't going to change what nature has in plan.
> 
> One thing I did do that cause a lot of mushrooms to fruit was accidentally kill a tree. I bow hunt and when I was younger I used nails for footholds to climb the trees I hunt out of. Turns out a bunch of nails in a tree opens it up to disease and a slow lingering death. This particular walnut tree took about 6 yrs to die completely and produced MANY pounds of mushrooms every spring. It hasn't produced a single morel since it died.


I'm right there with ya, Catscratch.
I'm trying something new this year and it's gonna work this time!

That's crazy(to me) that the walnut you killed produced all those morels. I've never bothered looking under them because their roots have a poisonous effect to other plants. Since morels aren't plants, I guess they are unaffected?


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Found a good flush 61 under 2 elms and a cedar. 63 total Oklahoma County.


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

Shagbarkhick said:


> I'm right there with ya, Catscratch.
> I'm trying something new this year and it's gonna work this time!
> 
> That's crazy(to me) that the walnut you killed produced all those morels. I've never bothered looking under them because their roots have a poisonous effect to other plants. Since morels aren't plants, I guess they are unaffected?


It's the only Walnut I've ever found them under. The chemical in Walnut that kills plant competition is called juglone and I know that it affects most plants but not all, I have no idea if it affects fungi. 

I find a lot under dieing Cottonwoods and healthy Sycamores too. I haven't found one under an Elm for a long time... 

If what you try this yr works let me know


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

Shagbarkhick said:


> I'm right there with ya, Catscratch.
> I'm trying something new this year and it's gonna work this time!
> 
> That's crazy(to me) that the walnut you killed produced all those morels. I've never bothered looking under them because their roots have a poisonous effect to other plants. Since morels aren't plants, I guess they are unaffected?


It's the only Walnut I've ever found them under. The chemical in Walnut that kills plant competition is called juglone and I know that it affects most plants but not all, I have no idea if it affects fungi. 

I find a lot under dieing Cottonwoods and healthy Sycamores too. I haven't found one under an Elm for a long time... 

If what you try this yr works let me know


----------



## Shagbarkhick (Apr 4, 2017)

Catscratch said:


> It's the only Walnut I've ever found them under. The chemical in Walnut that kills plant competition is called juglone and I know that it affects most plants but not all, I have no idea if it affects fungi.
> 
> I find a lot under dieing Cottonwoods and healthy Sycamores too. * I haven't found one under an Elm for a long time... *
> 
> If what you try this yr works let me know


Come to my neck of the woods and you'll never find another. These posts of dead elms with carpets of morels under them are like looking at pictures of unicorns for me.
The only "predictable" morels to be found in Sequoyah County are under one species of tree, in one area of the county and that tree most certainly isn't elm, or cedar for that matter. Other than that, it's pretty tough sledding here.
I'm thankful to have some to hunt though.


----------



## okie shroom hunter (Dec 29, 2012)

Finally feeling better so will probably give tomorrow a try, good seeing all the pics of everyone's finds, Nate have you found any in any counties south of I40 lately ?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Okie: Glad you are feeling better ! Believe it or not I am still finding some freshies. About a handful (5-10) a day and about the same amount that are past. You know the motto: No shrooms shall be left behind !


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Picked 18 fresh ones yesterday but found alot of dry ones. Going to do some looking this weekend.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

My brother and I found 18 fresh ones last evening before dark. Also 6-8 that were past. Oklahoma County. Still nothing under my sycamores or cedars. That has me somewhat perplexed. My count is 340 for the season which is already ahead of last years dismal total but not near 2016 totals.
Anybody heard anything from the western side of the state? I am planning to hunt in Dewey County either Sunday or Monday.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a similar total for this year. Last year was near 400 and 2014/2015 I gathered near 2300/2500 morels, respectively. Quite a stark difference ! My most faithful spots this year produced nearly nothing so most (70%) of my morels came from new spots west of I-35....I'll give it a try further north this w-e as well. Good luck to y'all


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have 320 rango going for 400. This year is alot better than last but i am way down from normal. I never get to 2000 but most yeas do 700 to 1000.


rango said:


> My brother and I found 18 fresh ones last evening before dark. Also 6-8 that were past. Oklahoma County. Still nothing under my sycamores or cedars. That has me somewhat perplexed. My count is 340 for the season which is already ahead of last years dismal total but not near 2016 totals.
> Anybody heard anything from the western side of the state? I am planning to hunt in Dewey County either Sunday or Monday.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

So I tried to post this pic Tuesday nite without success. So here it is. This is the flush of 61 in one spot. 2 small elms with a cedar beside them. Several morels well outside the drip edge of any of the trees. I like these "Ray Charles" finds, lol.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

LOL, I did not know why the times on the post were always 5 hours off. I went to the edit preferences tab and found my time zone setting was American Somoa instead of American Central. I think maybe I am starting to like this this new site format and look a bit now. Now if I can figure out why my pics are so big?


----------



## rogo50 (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, nothing yet, but wondering if I am looking in wrong areas.....used to live in west Oklahoma abd always found some near river....now live in south central Oklahoma and been looking along creek bed banks but nada....any insight?


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

We found 28 this evening after work in Oklahoma County. A few more that were past.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

rogo50 said:


> Well, nothing yet, but wondering if I am looking in wrong areas.....used to live in west Oklahoma abd always found some near river....now live in south central Oklahoma and been looking along creek bed banks but nada....any insight?


rogo50: I don't find as many close in the creek and river bottoms as I do in the 1st rise in elevation out of the bottom, if that makes sense to you. Sometimes the bottoms have tightly compacted soils and I find more morels in looser well drained soil usually on a slope so that water doesn't ever stand on it. The pic I posted earlier is probably 600 yards from the nearest creek. But this is what works for me. Something different may work for others. Like fishing or hunting, I find the pattern the game is using for the area I am in and then I use that pattern to be successful. Hunting morels is really no different.
Hope this helps. Hang with it and good luck.


----------



## creeper (Mar 23, 2017)

Shagbarkhick said:


> Come to my neck of the woods and you'll never find another. These posts of dead elms with carpets of morels under them are like looking at pictures of unicorns for me.
> The only "predictable" morels to be found in Sequoyah County are under one species of tree, in one area of the county and that tree most certainly isn't elm, or cedar for that matter. Other than that, it's pretty tough sledding here.
> I'm thankful to have some to hunt though.


I'm next door, in Cherokee County. So far not a thing. Morels don't seem to grow well in rock.


----------



## yocham85 (Feb 21, 2017)

Starting to see alot more dry ones now. Think i will try one more long hunt to see what i can find. It may be about over here around me.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Nearly 100 morels today - most fresh  ! Bringing my season total near 500. Payne county,


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Well my trip to Dewey county was non productive as far as morels go. We have a hunting lease there. We needed to fill the feeders, change batteries and swap out cards on our cameras. Bumped into a couple of locals who told us it was still a bit early for morels there. Sand plums still in bloom and most elm trees just starting to bud out. The soil temps have been running 7-9 degrees cooler than in Oklahoma County. So I will try again next week. We did slip over to the upper waters of Canton Lake and found the sand bass beginning their run, mostly males, mostly small, but did bring home a few, 19. "Enough to stink up some grease" as my grandfather used to say it.


----------



## sapworm7979 (Mar 8, 2013)

Quick hunt for supper. Just enough to go with these wild turkey oysters, All that is lef is ti skin and bread then fry.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found my largest morel ever today


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Today's finds







- North Central OK.


----------



## boone (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice Iwon!


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

I went to one of my spots in Oklahoma County after work yesterday. Only found one fresh morel. Found about 30 that where fat stemmed and spored out, past, like this one. Looks like it's about over here. Disappointing because I never found any in my sycamores and very few around cedars but none under them. Strange year. I am making the trip back to Dewey County tomorrow in hopes that it will produce this year.


----------



## Ron lindsey (Apr 26, 2017)

sparky2453 said:


> HunterGatherer, I appreciate the feedback! was wondering what part of the country you're from? Do to health reasons I need a partner my family won&lt;t have me going alone I have lots of places acres to hunt if not maby someone else might be interested Thanks


Hey, I'm looking for someone to travel the country, following the rains. If interested contact me at [email protected]


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

I had to meet my brother this evening after work to get some parts from him. Half way between our jobs is also one of our favorite spots for morels. He had asked me earlier if I thought the recent rains and cooler weather might bring forth more morels. I never say never but I had my reservations. When we met he decided to go for a walk and see if he could find anything. I had something to do and couldn't join him. So I gave him my 40% DEET, told him to send me pics and left as he was walking into the woods. About an hour later he sent me this pic! Found around the cedars which had not produced earlier as they have in past years. This is Oklhoma County. I have seen a few pics of fresh morel finds in the state on Facebook, including finds yesterday in Cleaveland County. What do you think? Is there going to be a second season here or is this just an anomaly that will get me another bad case of poison ivy, lol?


----------



## morchellica2.0 (Mar 31, 2017)

rango, that's pretty amazing! were they found under cedars?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

I wouldn't believe it either until I went to the woods today. Nice fresh ones !...a bummer that tomorrow it will rain cats and dogs. Found mostly under thick cedar patches
[there is a receipt I found on the curb with today's date as proof]


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

morchellica2.0 said:


> rango, that's pretty amazing! were they found under cedars?


He said under and around cedars. He said there was a place he could see at least 2 more but he could not get to them without crawling through poison ivy so he left them. He gets it bad! He feels like there were probably more but it was pretty late and overcast and hard to see in the thick cedars. He did not have his clothing treated with Permethrin but he sprayed down with 40% DEET. He had 5 ticks when he got home. They are just horrible this year!


----------



## D. Tameny (Apr 30, 2017)

Ron lindsey said:


> Hey, I'm looking for someone to travel the country, following the rains. If interested contact me at [email protected]


Hi Ron - my name is Jimmy and I'm in Tulsa, looking for someone to follow the growth…..free schedule here……can go wherever and whenever … where are you and when were you planning the travel?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Found a handful yesterday -this being the nicest specimen. I wonder if the cool temperatures this week may trigger another small batch...A wacky morel season goes hand-in-hand with wacky weather for sure -


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Jackpot today ! Nearly 70 morels, most fresh . Cleveland county. All found under cedars.


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

iwonagain - I saw your FaceBook post. Very nice! I see in the comments people don't want to believe, but I do! I am not discounting anything this year. Truly whacky! I scooped up my shroomin clothes before I left the house so I can get out there after work.


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

iwonagain said:


> Jackpot today ! Nearly 70 morels, most fresh . Cleveland county. All found under cedars.
> View attachment 1476


When you find them under cedars; are you finding them in patches or just a single here and there? Are they healthy trees or sickly?


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Rango: I did not believe it myself - this is why I used the CNN.com front page as ultimate proof. Catscratch: They were usually clustered all along healthy large cedars in a line pattern; mainly near the edge of woody areas. I found about the same amount that were past. A sad sight. The worst part is that the ~15 freshies I found on Friday evening (see Saturday's post) were literally 10 feet away from those past ones I found yesterday !! I just did not see them because I remember walking by and then telling myself that this area did not look "morelly enough" (and then turned around). I sure stood corrected by mother nature by missing out on a good 3-4 dozens fresh ones for my silly assumption ... It is a constant learning process !


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

rango said:


> iwonagain - I saw your FaceBook post. Very nice! I see in the comments people don't want to believe, but I do! I am not discounting anything this year. Truly whacky! I scooped up my shroomin clothes before I left the house so I can get out there after work.


I had the chance to go shopping today and place the receipt on the tupperware as further proof.  Went today for a little bit and found three







more of freshies.


----------



## Catscratch (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks! I have a couple of spots that fit your description that I'll try this weekend.


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

Catscratch said:


> Thanks! I have a couple of spots that fit your description that I'll try this weekend.


Try to hit low lying areas that did not flood, preferably near the edge of the woods


----------



## iwonagain (Mar 14, 2013)

This is the latest I've ever found an edible morel in Cleveland county - Stopped by a very late spot of mine on the way home for about 5-10 min and there she was !


----------



## momycogirl (Apr 14, 2014)

morchellica said:


> Okie Shroom Hunter, they grow as far north as there are trees which is well north of the arctic circle. There wasn't much fire activity this last summer but there were a few large remote fires. My business partner and I may be chartering a float plane in June to one of the fires and drying them on site. If you find yourself in Alaska in mid-June and want to throw in on a charter, you are more than welcome to join the hunt. But it's not so much of a hunt and more like a mushroom picking marathon.


Hello Morchella Coniseur I am taking a trip to Alaska this June and I would love to talk to you more about this. I am a member of Missouri Mycological Society and my wife is on the board. We do a lot of forays etc.


----------



## momycogirl (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello Morchella Coniseur I am taking a trip to Alaska in June and I would love to chat with you about picking with you. I have a lot of family up there this is the first time I have been up. I am part of the Missouri Mycological Society and my wife is on the board. We do a lot of forays etc. Would like to hear from you.


----------



## seagle63 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have property is SE Ok, not too far from Paris. Any hunters in that area?

Steve


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

seagle63 said:


> I have property is SE Ok, not too far from Paris. Any hunters in that area?
> 
> Steve


Hunted around there a couple times not much luck


----------



## idkwhyutrippin (8 mo ago)

aubreycemerson said:


> Can anyone in Tulsa County confirm that motel mushrooms aren't just a big hoax? Or that Bigfoot hasn't picked them all already? I've scoured Turkey Mtn almost daily with zero finds. Anyone found anything around here? Too late? Too early? We've finally gotten some rain... Any help in this locale would be appreciated!


 Any luck since post @ turkey mountain??


----------

